# What is the best way (app, web) for classical musicians to connect?



## petruculin (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I am looking to connect with other classical musicians (for my partner more than for me) wherever we travel and see other related service providers (teachers, instrument shops) and I was wondering if there is an app for it (to reach people around me, see events, make friends). Do you know of any?

Thanks a lot for your help and your personal recommendation. I appreciate it!

:tiphat:

Petru


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't know of any App, and I don't think there is anything like exactly what you are looking for, but I would only suggest going to classical concerts/recitals wherever you go and see if you can't spark a conversation with someone sitting near you before or after the concert.

V


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

There's an app called Vampr that might be of interest. It was created with the intention of connecting musicians and people working in the music industry, communicating with one another and also with fans. Personally, I haven't used it, and it's not limited to classical musicians.


----------

